# Apples comparison? TYM and Branson cross post



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Specifically TYM 574 and Branson 5520. They have the exact same Kukje engine, and I’ll spec with hydro transmission- 3 spd TYM vs 4 speed Branson. (Note- the spec sheet of TYM doesn’t mention hydro as an option, but the build your own pull down does offer hydro…?)
TYM has a bit less total hydraulic flow, but offers 3rd function for FEL as factory option. It also has a few hundred pounds more lift both front and back.
Warranties are close enough for my purposes (hobby farmer mowing and acreage management/debris clearing with grapple)

Does anyone know of or have experience with or know of any significant differences between these two? I have a dealer for either within a few miles of each other but have no relationship with either one, yet

Also, care to throw a comparably specked and priced alternate brand into the mix? ie not green or orange

Thanks 

(Yes, sorry Mod, this is a cross post from Buying and Pricing where I inadvertently posted it first)


----------

